# Heat transfer vinyl suppliers in Tx?



## lonestargraphic (Sep 5, 2008)

If you know of a supplier in Tx that has heat press vinyl such as thermoflex etc please let me know. I am needing a close supplier so I can get my orders asap. I have been using signwarehouse but I am wanting to look into other companies.Thanks!


----------

